# Thrashers Headed to Winnipeg



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nhl/news/story?id=6610414

Deal announced this morning.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

It would seem Atlanta and its hockey fans there are not too happy:

http://blogs.ajc.com/jeff-schultz-blog/2011/05/31/thrashers-atlanta-were-never-given-a-chance/


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Too bad for the die hard Atlanta fans, but 13,469 average attendance won't cut it. 

They're crazy about their hockey up North there, and with the better exchange rate between the US and Canadian dollar maybe the new team will do better in Winnipeg than the old one. Thing is, the MTS Centre only seats 15,015 for the current AHL team. Wonder if they will or can expand it?

Saw the Jets in the old Winnipeg Arena in the early 90s when I lived in Grand Forks. 
Unfortunately that day they beat the Red Wings.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I wonder if the Atlanta area will get the games on TV? I know when Winnipeg moved to Phoenix they still got the games on TV in Winnipeg.

Lets see what kind of team and players they can put together. Should be interesting.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dettxw said:


> Too bad for the die hard Atlanta fans, but 13,469 average attendance won't cut it.
> 
> They're crazy about their hockey up North there, and with the better exchange rate between the US and Canadian dollar maybe the new team will do better in Winnipeg than the old one. Thing is, the MTS Centre only seats 15,015 for the current AHL team. Wonder if they will or can expand it?


The article implies that the attendance was directly proportionate to the product the put on the ice. :shrug:


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I wonder if the Atlanta area will get the games on TV? I know when Winnipeg moved to Phoenix they still got the games on TV in Winnipeg.
> 
> Lets see what kind of team and players they can put together. Should be interesting.


according to "rumors" via Twitter, FS South is looking to add either Carolina games or Nashville games to the ATL area.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Wonder what the re-alignment going to look like? 

My guess, Nashville moves to the SouthEast divison, as Winnipeg enters the Central.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Several sites and talking heads are saying that it's too late to move the teams for next season; so Winnipeg will stay in the SE for one year. After that Detroit will probably move east. I guess Columbus is also a possibility, but I'm guessing (and hoping) that Detroit is the one to move east.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Any guesses to the Winnipeg team name ? Thrashers,Jets ?


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

people seem to want to keep the jets name...... i kind of hope they do so as well at this point. as an oilers fan i'm just excited for a renewed rivalry...


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

trh said:


> *Several sites and talking heads are saying that it's too late to move the teams for next season*; so Winnipeg will stay in the SE for one year. After that Detroit will probably move east. I guess Columbus is also a possibility, but I'm guessing (and hoping) that Detroit is the one to move east.


And next season there probably be another move because these seem to happen in small bunches.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Supposedly either Detroit or Columbus will be moving to the East for the 2012-2013 season to balance things out. Some other re-alignment is also in discussion, such as making a new Atlantic division with the Rangers, Devils, Bruins, Islanders, and Flyers.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Nashville seems like the more logical choice and would be a one-team straightup swap.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

No way do you separate Boston and Montreal.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

djlong said:


> No way do you separate Boston and Montreal.


Yep, and no way do you separate Detroit and Chicago.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Red Wings fans and the team want the team east so they don't have so many 10PM start times. Bettman said last year if they had to move someone east, it would be Detroit or Columbus; he said they were the only two teams in eastern time zone playing in the west and because both teams had requested a move to the east if a spot opened up.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

But Nashville only about 200 miles northwest of Atlanta.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

What's that mean for the 'Yotes?


----------



## tenpins (Jan 19, 2010)

Every Western Conference team would like to see Detroit go to the East. Unfortunately they realize that seeing the Red Wings every 3rd year (current scheduling) will cost them $'s in the end. IMHO its about attendance and the loyal following of the Red Wings do not live in the Eastern time zone other than the state of Michigan/ surrounding area. Other than the teams they have beat to win the Stanley Cup; not many Eastern teams hate the Wings. Western conference teams would love to have the cushy travel schedules that the east enjoys.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

tenpins said:


> Every Western Conference team would like to see Detroit go to the East. Unfortunately they realize that seeing the Red Wings every 3rd year (current scheduling) will cost them $'s in the end. IMHO its about attendance and the loyal following of the Red Wings do not live in the Eastern time zone other than the state of Michigan/ surrounding area. Other than the teams they have beat to win the Stanley Cup; not many Eastern teams hate the Wings. Western conference teams would love to have the cushy travel schedules that the east enjoys.


I'm a loyal Wings fan and I live in the east, as do two other displaced Michiganders on my street. I also saw Detroit play in Tampa and Atlanta this season. The Red Wing fans were a significant part of the crowd in both cities. I think Detroit has fans in all time zones.

So if it is about attendance and money, then Detroit should definitely move east. The eastern arenas have more seats than the western ones. It doesn't matter if Detroit, Nashville or Columbus is moved east; still more seats in the east. So following your argument, Detroit, which had the largest road attendance of all teams, has the potential to draw more fans in the east thereby increasing the gate for the NHL. Also Detroit's TV revenues are lower right because the majority of their away games happen at 10 or 10:30PM. Get them in the east and their TV revenues could also increase.

But moving Detroit east will cause a domino effect within the eastern conferences. As RasputinAXP said previously, moving Nashville to the SE will be a one-for-one with Atlanta/Winnipeg.

Of course if Phoenix is sold next season, they could be moving and that will change all of this. And who knows what is going to happen to Florida by the end of next year. Might be a totally different picture within the NHL this time next year.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

dsw2112 said:


> Yep, and no way do you separate Detroit and Chicago.


Detroit sucks and they are so close by don't split them up.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Toronto is closer to Detoit than Chicago. Moving Detroit would have five of the original six in the east. Detroit moves east (if Islanders, Panthers and Coyotes stay put.........).


----------



## tenpins (Jan 19, 2010)

My bad for not remembering Wings fans that have moved to the warm weather climates of the South. Yes they are everywhere. Local TV revenue would be up for FOX Sports Detroit if Detroit is in the east. Everyone should hope that the Coyotes find a way to stay in Phoenix; Quebec City would love to have them. Unfortunately there will always be teams from the Eastern/ Central time zones in the Western Conference. Teams in the Western Conference will still complain about the travel schedules that the Eastern Conference enjoy. JMHO and 2 cents.


----------



## hockey_puck (Apr 19, 2009)

Winnipeg sold out their seasons tickets in a few minutes after the pre-sale to former AHL season ticket holders. That means a full house for every game. Well above what the Thrashers ever had on a regular basis, which was no where near 13k per game. People who bought season tickets have to sign an commitment to buy their seat for 3 to 5 years, depending on which section. These are full priced seats with no discounts unlike in Atlanta. After the sellout the waiting list is 8000 strong and you have to pay to be on that list. The 51 luxury boxes sold out too at around 200k per season. Hockey is a religion in Canada unlike the south where most wouldn't know what the blue line is for. Winnipeg will do very well, on the ice and financially.


----------

